
Qualcomm’s leaked Snapdragon 1000 platform to challenge Intel-based PCs - john58
https://www.firstpost.com/tech/news-analysis/qualcomms-leaked-snapdragon-1000-platform-to-challenge-intel-based-pcs-report-4586331.html
======
floatboth
wooo! capslock! shady news site!

But this is exciting, I really want an aarch64 laptop that's no less powerful
than my current amd64 one (i3-4010U)

